# Tokina 11-16 Wide Angle



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice WFM! I've got the 12-24, but I hear the 11-16 is better, and has actually beaten some much more expensive lenses hands down.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! This lens Is tack sharp and I also have read some review's that this lens Is beating out some of the other brands. I have yet to find this lens available anywhere. My friends parents went to Japan last week and they picked It up there.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nic pics.. I am always impressed with what cameras can do..


----------

